
Wrath About Math of Khan: Puncturing Khan Academy’s Hype Balloon - iProject
http://betabeat.com/2012/07/wrath-about-the-math-of-khan-puncturing-khan-academys-hype-balloon/
======
nmridul
When will we give less importance to all these expert's opinions.

All type of Experts (finance, education, media ... you name it) have their own
opinion that they think is correct and is applicable to all and people will
behave according to the expert's prediction. But in reality, the common man
behaves differently.

Media hype or not, Khan's videos were watched and enjoyed by more common men
even though these experts might find it uninteresting.

